# They work us to death....



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup, they pay me to do this. :-"

Free 5.56 ammo, too.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 22, 2011)

I see 4 rounds that have their own zip codes...  in foreign countries.:-|


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

That little guy?? I wouldn't worry about that little guy.... 

Those four errant shots weren't my work...I just didn't bother changing the backer.  Hell, I was upset enough about the one flyer in the face at 5 o'clock!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2011)

policemedic said:


> That little guy?? I wouldn't worry about that little guy....
> 
> Those four errant shots weren't my work...I just didn't bother changing the backer. *Hell, I was upset enough about the one flyer in the face at 5 o'clock!*



Fired! ;)  Back to the desk with you. lol


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Fired! ;) Back to the desk with you. lol


 
Does the desk come with coffee and donuts?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Does the desk come with coffee and donuts?



Decaf and rice cakes...


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Decaf and rice cakes...


 
Fuck that shit, give me more ammo.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 22, 2011)

That's pretty cool, but do you guys encounter many skeletons that need shooting in the line of duty?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

We have several skeletal suspects in these parts...crack heads, meth users, heroin addicts... :eek:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Headshot said:


> That's pretty cool, but do you guys encounter many skeletons that need shooting in the line of duty?



lol if I encountered a walking skeleton, I think I would probably shoot it...lol:eek:


----------



## QC (Jun 22, 2011)

Wot, no Martin Riggs smiley face?


----------



## Headshot (Jun 22, 2011)

QC said:


> Wot, no Martin Riggs smiley face?



It can't smile, it has no facial muscles or flesh.


----------



## QC (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, that went through to the keeper.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

QC said:


> Wot, no Martin Riggs smiley face?



Smiling zombies? Scary :eek:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 23, 2011)

That skeleton is unarmed!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys, it's what's on the inside that counts! Ha..ha!

His is not shallow like the rest of ye and that is why he uses those targets! :-"


----------



## Dame (Jun 23, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Smiling zombies? Scary :eek:


----------



## Muppet (Jun 23, 2011)

policemedic said:


> We have several skeletal suspects in these parts...crack heads, meth users, heroin addicts... :eek:



Yea, you guys never heard of the term: SKELL: It is scottish for skellum, so I have read. Thats what I call retards in these parts. mostly the ones that hurt other people or o.d. on heroin. I.E.: This f--king skell is pissing me off. :)

F.M.


----------



## QC (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok thanks, as on the Book of Skells.


----------

